# Sticky  Life with a Toddler



## Mothering

Welcome! New to Mothering? What made you decide to join? Take our latest poll here!  *Boys with Long Hair? Yes!*​​*Crying All the Time**Cartoons for Toddlers?**Toddlers and iPads **Favorite Books**Biting**Family Bed and Nighttime Parenting Resources** - g*reat reading even if you aren't sharing a bed! If you are new to Mothering, please check out these topics for more info on who we are.*Web Statement of Purpose MDC's User Agreement*​


----------

